# FARM GIRL Collage'



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

This landscape piece took me nearly a month. Have a slight more tweaking to do.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2017)

SQUEEeeeek.... OOoo I adore this!!! I love the fragments of clock faces on her shirt, at least it looks like clock faces to me... and it that a Man's tie as the sidewalk?? Faaabulous.....


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks, FM! I just adore the little girl. She's the only stock photo. Everything else was gotten from magazines and meticulously cropped-Whew!

What I loved doing was this... 

She was initially just a flower girl. All white flowers and ruffles. Well, that would not do. Thumbing through fashion magazines I discovered that fishnet, jeans, black polka dots, stripes and black sneakers are all the rage. And a friend also thought the tiled road was a tie. It's the Alice in Wonderland walkway. Also the rabbits for an AIW touch.

Yes, Those are tiny little clocks I scrunched up. I cut out back of the dress and pasted in the fishnet. In order to get a natural shading I had to go into each square - lighten and darken. I turned the tiny rabbit in her hair pewter. 

I always begin dressing the Dreamer then like Stream of Consciousness I take it from there - almost like writing. She, in her own little colorful world, looking at the stark house turned out to have personal meaning for me.

I've worked with other mediums that were always meticulous work. Never before - this took me forever!

Means the world to me that you like this so much! Thank you, again....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, I DO love it... I am always fascinated with all forms of self mutilation,,, er... expression.. hahaaa, and you took this art form to a new level... Of course one needs exquisite imagination to see, then create that vision...


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

LOL! Self mutilation. Yeh, and I was an imaginative little girl. And...a Rebel Without a Pause! The idea of this piece. Always the non-conformist.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2017)

:salut: soul sister...


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

Yep, do it up our own way....:topsy_turvy:


----------



## Nellie (Apr 3, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> I just adore the little girl. She's the only stock photo.


 Me too. She is so adorable!



			
				SilverMoon said:
			
		

> She was initially just a flower girl. All white flowers and ruffles. Well, that would not do. Thumbing through fashion magazines I discovered that fishnet, jeans, black polka dots, stripes and black sneakers are all the rage. And a friend also thought the tiled road was a tie. It's the Alice in Wonderland walkway. Also the rabbits for an AIW touch.



I love that cute jeans skirt she's wearing and the jacket hanging in the tree. Plus that sneaker looks lost, kinda like something from Alice in Wonderland's walkway, huh? 



			
				SilverMoon said:
			
		

> I turned the tiny rabbit in her hair pewter.



I missed that one, initially. 



			
				SilverMoon said:
			
		

> I always begin dressing the Dreamer then like Stream of Consciousness I take it from there - almost like writing. She, in her own little colorful world, looking at the stark house turned out to have personal meaning for me.
> 
> I've worked with other mediums that were always meticulous work. Never before - this took me forever!



Kinda like we are all in our own little world, sometimes colorful, sometimes dark. But I like your colorful world. It is a wonderful world!

BEAUTIFUL work! Thanks!


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

> Originall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, friend. It's a wonderful "weird" world!

She is so adorable. I want to bring her to life and adopt her and if I had a little girl I _would _dress her this way! Kinda glad you missed the pewter rabbit because I want viewers to experience the good feeling of discovering something new.



> Originally Posted by *Nellie* that sneaker looks lost, kinda like something from Alice in Wonderland's walkway, huh?



Yes, yes! That's it. And gotta find myself a lost sneaker. Seriously, will be shopping for a pair.

Thanks so much. You knew how much work I put into this along the way. Xo


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

Opinion?

Collages' are going into my portfolio for sale. Thinking cropped might be more appealing. less busy, after all (after all this work!) 

I can incorporate images on left for another piece.


----------



## Nellie (Apr 3, 2017)

:-k I like this. Not so busy for a little farm girl. She is too cute and the focus needs to be on her......but I do think you could do something with the other side of this collage, nothing should be tossed aside.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 3, 2017)

You're right. Well put. The focus should be on her. I never toss my clippings out! Thanks!!! Needed the feedback.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 3, 2017)

Definitely cool! Purdy lookin' too! : D


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 4, 2017)

Daniel, thanks. She is purdy - you just know it even though you can't see her face.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

You really have a way with color. Bold combinations and very appealing contrasts... especially when I unfocus my eyes and just look at the shapes and colors...love the pathway to the door! Right up the middle! This might be my new favorite piece of yours...tho I have many an archive to go....happily hunting!


----------



## escorial (Oct 14, 2017)

I so like the light and perspective....echo's of Wyeth..great work


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Tuesday and esc. This piece and some others were reviewed by a long time established artist and gallery owner. She liked the flow. But thinks I should present my paste ups as work. OMG! She did like the flow.


----------

